# So... my 7D quit



## minicoop1985 (Oct 26, 2014)

I was mid shot, pressed the shutter release, mirror opened, aaaaaand nothing. No screens, nothing. Replaced the battery and did a hard reset, came back to life for about 5 shots, then nothing. Checked the batteries, all were charged. Did another hard reset and it's still completely lifeless. No pins are bent, and I made sure the CF door was shut. My big question is will this be worth fixing? It's gotta be an electronic failure of some kind.


Edit: I should also add that this is my only DSLR, so I'm kiiiinda screwed for a while.


----------



## Overread (Oct 27, 2014)

Thank you for your post. Upon review the moderation and admin team has decided to award you one free "licence to get a 7DMII" card. This is valid for only one use and is non-transferable.

You card should arrive in the post within the next 36 months.

We advise caution when presenting your card to significant others in your family.



If its a repair job the only way to find out if its worth paying is to send it into Canon to get a repair quote. IT could be something small or major. Clearly if repairs will cost more than a second hand or new unit then chances are its not worth it. The 7D is going fairly cheap second hand if you want to get one off ebay or retail stores - whilst the MII is also coming out very soon, but will come with a high price tag.


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 27, 2014)

Bummer
Take it to Nikon for a replacement 
It will cost you though

... Send it into Canon ... But they are not expensive right now ... Comparatively to replace


----------



## goodguy (Oct 27, 2014)

Perfect timing, now that the 7D II is coming out.
Throw it away and get the new lion.
On the other hand if you dont have the cash then the 7D is still a very capable camera and the question whether to fix it or not will not make any difference, you need a camera and yours is broken, you will have to fix it or buy another camera.


----------



## lambertpix (Oct 27, 2014)

Sorry to hear about it.  I'm not sure you've got too much choice but to send it in to Canon.  If they quote you a "fix" price that's higher than you want to pay, I believe they've got a program where you can use the camera as a trade-in on a new body.

Good luck!


----------



## KmH (Oct 27, 2014)

You won't know if it's worth fixing until a repair shop tells you what the problem is and how much a repair will cost.
An electronic problem could be as simple as a ribbon came came loose.

If you want to upgrade, it still may make money sense to get the 7D repaired so you can sell it.


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 27, 2014)

Does the 7d have wifi? Did you update it recently? Whenever a new cell phone comes out and I update my OS, it starts glitching. I'm convinced its a conspiracy thrown out my manufacturers to make you want a new one. :giggle:
On a serious note:
I'm so sorry you're camera is dead. I would be devastated, hopefully canon can fix it Inexpensively and quickly!


----------



## minicoop1985 (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks for the advice, everyone. I'll be sending it in for a quote first before doing anything. In the mean time, I need a Sony hot shoe adapter because my wife HAD to get something without a real hot shoe...


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 27, 2014)

minicoop1985 said:


> Thanks for the advice, everyone. I'll be sending it in for a quote first before doing anything. *In the mean time, I need a Sony hot shoe adapter* because my wife HAD to get something without a real hot shoe...


you can get these at many local stores  






I nearly bought a Sony when I was first looking as the specs look really good.


OR something like this for $ 20 ==> DLC DL-0415 Hot Shoe Adapter for Sony DLSR Camera DL-0415


----------



## minicoop1985 (Oct 27, 2014)

I feel like using that more than I care to admit... lol

update: she's let me use it as long as she can cause bodily harm if I break it.


----------

